# Sugar plum truffles



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Help - I've lost my recipe for sugarplum truffles - they are made of plum jam and chopped 'dried plums' (aka prunes! - have to be PC!), with a chocolate covering. There was something else added with the jam to help stabilize it and make it firmer, but I can't remember what it was!

Any suggestions?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Was it pectin, cornstarch, or gelatin? There are other thickeners, but those are the three most common that come to mind.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I think it was more on the lines of graham cracker crumbs or vanilla wafers - not pectin, cornstarch, or gelatin. But thanks, anyway!


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I've never tasted nor heard of sugar plum truffles - but here is a fantabulous recipe that I make for Seasonal Giving each year. (Unfortunately, I give most of them to myself as rewards for working like a dog over a hot electric mixer.) The recipe is German, from a magazine of my mother's, originally.

APRICOT SWEETS
12.5 oz dried apricots
10 oz almond paste or marzipan (I like almond paste better, myself)
1.5 oz Grand Marnier or other orange liqueur
5 oz unsifted powdered sugar
2 Tbsp orange marmalade

2 Tbsp finely grated fresh orange peel
5 oz granulated sugar

Mince apricots in a food processor. Add almond paste and Grand Marnier, and process until well mixed. Cover, and allow to stand 2 hours.

In a small bowl, stir together orange zest and granulated sugar.

Knead powdered sugar and marmalade into apricot mixture to form a smooth dough. Form this dough into 50 small balls, and roll each in the orange sugar.

Lay out on trays lined with foil or waxed paper, and allow to harden several hours or overnight, uncovered. Store in airtight containers.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

They sound yummy! Thanks so much - I'll have to try them!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just found this recipe, thought you might like it.


Sugarplums 
These sweet, spicy confections are the perfect conclusion to a holiday meal. The dried fruits and nuts can be varied. Apples, pears and pecans are excellent alternatives. 




1/2 cup finely chopped pitted dates
1/2 cup finely chopped walnuts
1/4 cup finely chopped dried apricots
1/4 cup finely chopped dried figs
1/4 cup finely chopped pistachio nuts
2 Tbs. brandy
1 Tbs. apricot preserves
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp. ground cloves
1/3 cup sugar



Line a small baking sheet with waxed paper. In a food processor, combine the dates, walnuts, apricots, figs, pistachios, brandy, apricot preserves, cinnamon and cloves. Pulse until the mixture begins to clump together.

Using a teaspoon, scoop up a rounded spoonful of the mixture, press together, and roll between your palms into a compact ball. Roll the round in the sugar. Place on the prepared baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining fruit-and-nut mixture and sugar.

Refrigerate until firm, at least 1 hour. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks. Makes about 18 confections. 

Adapted from Williams-Sonoma Lifestyles Series,After Dinner,by Kristine Kidd (Time-Life Books, 1998).


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Got one! This isn't the recipe I remember, but it's a great one anyway!

Sugar Plum Truffles

1 1/4 cups heavy cream 2T butter
1/3 cup plum jam 10 oz. bittersweet chocolate
1/3 cup chopped dried plums 3T cognac

Combine cream and buter in pan over low heat til butter melts. Off heat, stir in chopped chocolate thil melted.

combine plums and jam in small pan, stir over low heat til plums are soft; whisk in cognac and combine the mixtures. Chill overnight. Form into balls and roll in cocoa or sweetened ground chocolate. 

Merry Christmas, all!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sounds good. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------

